# Wasps and a bee from Colombia 2015



## davholla (Jan 20, 2017)

A wasp feeding on a banana



IMG_7297Bee_eatingbanana by davholla2002, on Flickr

A potter wasp - sadly I couldn't quite reach it, so not as good as it could be.  Also I don't know very much about what is dangerous there and what is not



IMG_7351PotterWasp by davholla2002, on Flickr

A bee feeding on a banana



IMG_7332Bee_eatingbanana by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Tigershark (Jan 24, 2017)

The details in #1 and #3 are great but both of them are looking a little "milky".
I'd give them a little more contrast and saturation to make the details more visible.

I used #1 to show what I'd do.


----------



## davholla (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks for that, sadly photo editing is not one of my top skills, I often make it worse than before.


----------

